# Rare Americans - Ryan & Dave (Official Music Video)



## Bloodhowl (Sep 26, 2019)

Rare Americans present the official music video for Ryan & Dave 
MUSIC: 
Written by: Rare Americans 
Produced by: Rare Americans & Ben Kaplan  
Recorded by: Ben Kaplan and Jeff Quinn 
Mixed by: Ben Kaplan 
Mastered by: Ted Jensen @ Stirling Sound 

 VIDEO: Animated by: Solis Animation, Toronto Ontario 
Produced by: James Priestner


----------

